# Hobie pump up wheels - issues



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi yakkers,

Has anyone got an easy method of putting in the hobie beach wheels when you are solo.
They are too boy ant to submerge, and too wide to lean the yak. :twisted:

No issues when fishing with others as they can slot them if I lift, but solo is a mission and a danger to sounders, rods and anything else that sinks,doesn't like being crushed,or isn't stowed.

Also, has anyone had issues with the wheels themselves actually coming off the stem at less than inconvenient times?

Cheers,

Phil.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just put mine in first up, while the yak is empty. No worries about knocking stuff around then, you can flip it straight over.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just put mine in first up, while the yak is empty. No worries about knocking stuff around then, you can flip it straight over.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

The older ones were less bouyant and I could get them under the Outback in shallow water on the way in. Now with the PA12, the new cart is much more bouyant and a real problem to get under while the yak is still afloat. I make sure everything is not going to break/fall out and just tip it as far as necessary once I have got it virtually on the beach. I agree it would be easy with a helper.

Sorry, no solution as yet.

David


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

For surf, I tip my yak on the side while ashore. A short drag across the sand isn't going to wear out the bottom and there's less fiddling about where a large wave might catch you out. In other locations, I tip the yak on its side when in shallow water. Just make sure your rods/reels are tied on the high side of the lift so they don't get dipped in sand, water or mud.


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah all good, 
I get them in easily off the roof racks, and into the water, it's returning, weary, with an audience of hawkers, and all fishing gear aboard in "fishing" mode.
Am thinking of devising a bipod, drag yak up ramp, lift bipod under rear rudder then slip in cart.
That's my idea hobie!
Phil


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Exactly Big Gee. It's not hard to stow and secure all gear before you land, then turn the boat on it's side to put the wheels in.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Forget scupper mounts.

Use a BeachWheels Australia cart.

http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/the-kay ... z-wz1-kcb/

http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/the-kay ... wz1-kcm-u/

Special discount available to AKFF and KFDU members (no commercial association - based only on the fact that they work).


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I dig the scupper mounts. I have seen the beach wheels be pretty un reliable and slip out as well as be hard to attach. The scupper mounts are ok to put on in the water and then clip on the wheels in the water one by one.. Of course, no so great in the surf.. I'd. Like to find a good way to avoid having to tip the yak on its side in this situation too but this is generally what I do without problems.. Let me know if you come up with a good idea!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Foxxy said:


> I dig the scupper mounts. I have seen the beach wheels be pretty un reliable and slip out as well as be hard to attach. The scupper mounts are ok to put on in the water and then clip on the wheels in the water one by one.. Of course, no so great in the surf.. I'd. Like to find a good way to avoid having to tip the yak on its side in this situation too but this is generally what I do without problems.. Let me know if you come up with a good idea!


I just gave you a good idea Foxxy. Tipping yaks on their side sucks IMO. The Beachwheels links are for universal carts (not for the scupper holes) ...... they fit any kayak. Just lift the kayak on and strap it on with the cam strap.

The KCB is well within it's load rating for a fully loaded AI (80 kg limit). The KCM is fine for most kayaks (55 kg limit).


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

I put a handle behind the seat on my revo to make it a little easier to lift and secure the scupper cart. Got me stuffed why Hobie haven't thought of this.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

nezevic said:


> I put a handle behind the seat on my revo to make it a little easier to lift and secure the scupper cart. Got me stuffed why Hobie haven't thought of this.


On my Swing I put a couple of webbing loops to slip a rope through with no knots to lift, so am closer to my scuppers when inserting the cart.
Another Hobie bloke did the same after seeing this idea, and was able to use an existing fitting to hold the rope in place suspect it was a saddle, but I would do as suggested by nezevic as a better option.


----------



## proctor (Feb 6, 2011)

with my PA12 i take the wheels off and put the frame into position then attach the wheels under water. it may seem awkward but it really is pretty easy


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

The handle behind the wheels is a great idea,and you are right, hobie need to think about their handles better, especially on the bigger more awkward yaks. The OB has a flappy side handle and a rigid one, why not both rigid?
My issue with side ways was on wharves, you have to put your rods and peddles,etc down, which increases me stepping on them or kicking them off etc.
The kart is prob the best, the hobie pump up wheels constantly disengage from their ser clip and I am actually just waiting to get to shore and find that one has come off into the drink and has floated away....
Cheers for the discussion guys


----------



## proctor (Feb 6, 2011)

open the back hatch and use that as a handle if you can reach the scuppers with your trolley


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been considering this problem/issue since you posted. I have recently bought a PA14 and ideas are continually floating across the grey matter. I hope to have an Archimedes/eureka moment shortly and will post my ideas. I transport my PA14 on a timber trailer but will need an effective trolley to transport across the sand and mudflat.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

HAWKEYE3 said:


> I have been considering this problem/issue since you posted. I have recently bought a PA14 and ideas are continually floating across the grey matter. I hope to have an Archimedes/eureka moment shortly and will post my ideas. I transport my PA14 on a timber trailer but will need an effective trolley to transport across the sand and mudflat.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian


Make sure you get w-i-d-e tyres. With a Revo 13 on any sort of hill in sand, Hobie beach wheels bog in and are a hard slog. From water up gentle sloping sand to 30 degree ramp is harder than 
the trip up a gravel ramp and my feet slip on the gravel!


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

SteveR said:


> HAWKEYE3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been considering this problem/issue since you posted. I have recently bought a PA14 and ideas are continually floating across the grey matter. I hope to have an Archimedes/eureka moment shortly and will post my ideas. I transport my PA14 on a timber trailer but will need an effective trolley to transport across the sand and mudflat.
> ...


Good advice. Some of my earlier comments discuss tyre pressure on dune sand with a maximum tyre pressure of 10 psi. The wheeleez operate on around 2 psi. My design will have 4 wheels similar to those suggested by Barrabundy a few weeks back. I wont need to transport the dolly on back of yak

I will keep forum posted

Regards

Ian


----------



## Slacker (Mar 19, 2009)

You could try putting some water in the tyres to make them less bouyant...


----------

